# i found a white ringneck dove he seems lonely...



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

i want to get him a mate but i don't know what to do with the chicks 
hellllllllllllllllpppppppppppppppp please


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*We need much more information/background to be able to advise you.*


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

Skyeking said:


> *We need much more information/background to be able to advise you.*


 I don't have a pit bull


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

*Help me guys!!!*

please help if you have a suggestion. I'm stoned on this


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

What on earth are you trying to ask?


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

suggestions on what to do with the chicks?
help​


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

ringneck_redneck_dov said:


> I don't have a pit bull


Then what the heck was this comment for??????????????

Anyway, my advise is leave the bird alone, it is fine, get it a mirror, dont bring any critters into the world that you dont want or cant find good homes for. The dove will be fine on their own as pets, they make affectionate pets and you will be its companion.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

My best advice for you, is to find this dove a vet first if it is still injured. Then find it a knowledgeable and good home with someone else who has doves already.


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

CBL said:


> Then what the heck was this comment for??????????????
> 
> Anyway, my advise is leave the bird alone, it is fine, get it a mirror, dont bring any critters into the world that you dont want or cant find good homes for. The dove will be fine on their own as pets, they make affectionate pets and you will be its companion.


 it was because someone asked weather I had a pit bull


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

*thanks everyone*

thank you everyone that has commented. I have had him for a year already so he is a picture of health. I think he is blind in one eye and is defiantly claustrophobic. also if you know what are treat foods for ringnecks? also thank you to all in advance


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

ringneck_redneck_dov said:


> it was because someone asked weather I had a pit bull


There was no post here about a pitbull, hence our extreme confusion. Do you know if your dove is male or female? If female, just get another female dove. Make sure you are providing calcium grit and just throw the eggs away. If you get a male-female pair, remove fertile eggs once laid, and replace with plastic ones. They will sit on them until they decide to kick them out and lay more. you will have to repeat the process. 
You must provide plastic ones if you are going to throw the eggs out as their body needs time to recoop before processing more eggs.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

My buddy gives his bird wheat as a treat, mine LOVE peanuts.


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

what about male-male? my dove now is male so I have been worrying if I get a male-male pair will they fight? do you know what treat food can be given to a white male ringneck dove? I what to treat him accationally and train him.


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

CBL said:


> My buddy gives his bird wheat as a treat, mine LOVE peanuts.


 thanks ill try that


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

CBL;
Anyway said:


> it is scared of mirrors  I know it is fine but fine isn't really a life. this is about what the dove wants not what he is fine with. I think everyone should think of the doves happiness first even if it discomforts people a little. all breeders and keepers that really care about their dove or pigeon should agree. I am not mad at you for not thinking that but I am recommending that you change your perspective to how the dove would feel and to put yourself into the doves position how would you feel?


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

I know that might sound a bit mushy but that is the truth, if you are going to keep a dove try to let it have the happiest life it can possibly can. if you were born stuck in some cage and then not be able to talk to ANYONE not even see anyone and have plain old boring meals and water it would be hard to see the bright side in that, get what I mean?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

If your bird is stuck in a cage and YOU never see it or let it out as I do my birds that I bring in house, the you should not have the bird, give it away to someone who will spend time with it. Whether it is a human companion or bird companion. Dont worry, Im not mad at you for not treating your bird right. Either get it a companion or spend time with the bird or give it to someone who will. You can always do your own research online to find out which is the best companion, male or female. Decide if you want your house filled with babies or unwanted birds you cant look after or find homes for before you decide to get it a mate of the opposite sex. THINK hard before you do that. Give the bird stimulation, put the cage near a window toss bird seed outside and feed the wild bird so it can see other birds and NOT be so lonely and not see or talk to anyone all day. Get creative before you decide that I dont know what Im talking about. There are many things you can do to stimulate this bird and take care of its mental health. Invest more time WITH the bird than typing about it.


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

I let him out at dawn I close his cage up at night we almost always have someone in the house for him to play with, we let him fly around our whole house and his cage is next to a window facing a rainforest type garden and another one facing the river. he always has food and water on the ground as well as in the cage.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I think R-R-D read Skyeking's byline about pit bulls and assumed it was part of the post


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

yes I did I just thought I would make a smartass comment


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

hello its me again I want to tell everyone that my dove is getting a lot better now, thanks to everyone not in a medical term in how friendly and happy he is


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Excellent glad to hear it.


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

thanks how's everyone else's birds going?


----------

